# [SOLVED] Port 25565 Will Not Open!?



## EpicBobik777 (Mar 11, 2015)

So lately we have got a new modem a Surfboard modem by motorola, and now when i try to port to my Minecraft server it will not work anymore, i would go on Canyouseeme.org and it will keep telling me that it is closed (25565). I am connected to my router through a ethernet cable, just a heads up i am not a noob at port forwarding i have been doing it for my minecraft server for 3 years now and only now im getting this weird problem. I have tried using DMZ, stil wont work, i tried portforwarding.com and it still wont work. Please i need help if you need more information then ask please i need help fast! Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Port 25565 Will Not Open!?*

Welcome to TSF!

Post the results of a tracert yahoo.com for review.


----------



## EpicBobik777 (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: Port 25565 Will Not Open!?*

And how would I possibly do that?


----------



## EpicBobik777 (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: Port 25565 Will Not Open!?*

Tracing route to yahoo.com [98.138.253.109]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 78 ms 1 ms 1 ms 192.168.1.1
2 6 ms 1 ms 1 ms 192.168.0.1
3 * * * Request timed out.
4 19 ms 14 ms 13 ms te-0-4-0-14-sur03.everett.wa.seattle.comcast.net
[68.86.98.5]
5 14 ms 16 ms 20 ms be-29-ar01.seattle.wa.seattle.comcast.net [69.13
9.164.217]
6 33 ms 35 ms 24 ms he-1-3-0-0-10-cr01.seattle.wa.ibone.comcast.net
[68.86.93.165]
7 15 ms 11 ms 12 ms he-0-11-0-0-pe05.seattle.wa.ibone.comcast.net [6
8.86.88.150]
8 274 ms 160 ms 77 ms 4.68.63.65
9 60 ms 61 ms 61 ms ae-1-3501.edge4.Chicago3.Level3.net [4.69.203.25
4]
10 76 ms 79 ms 74 ms YAHOO-INC.edge4.Chicago3.Level3.net [4.53.98.50]

11 92 ms 94 ms 94 ms ae-5.pat1.nez.yahoo.com [216.115.96.76]
12 94 ms 94 ms 99 ms ae-0.msr1.ne1.yahoo.com [216.115.100.1]
13 100 ms 131 ms 93 ms UNKNOWN-98-138-97-X.yahoo.com [98.138.97.3]
14 95 ms 95 ms 95 ms et-18-25.fab3-1-gdc.ne1.yahoo.com [98.138.0.89]

15 97 ms 96 ms 94 ms po-12.bas1-7-prd.ne1.yahoo.com [98.138.240.10]
16 109 ms 105 ms 96 ms ir1.fp.vip.ne1.yahoo.com [98.138.253.109]

Trace complete.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Port 25565 Will Not Open!?*

You appear to have a private ip router before your router. That's the one at 192.168.0.1 You have two options assuming this is your router and you have access to it.

1. put that router into bridge mode so your router gets the public ip address
2. port forward the port(s) in that router to your routers wan port so your port(s) forward can in turn forward the port(s) to your host machine.


----------



## EpicBobik777 (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: Port 25565 Will Not Open!?*

Thanks For Helping Me But Could You Possibly show me a way how to do these options? I don't know how to bridge the modem which is 192.168.0.1. And i am not so clear how to do the 2.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Port 25565 Will Not Open!?*

You have admin access to this router? If so what is the make and model?


----------



## EpicBobik777 (Mar 11, 2015)

*Re: Port 25565 Will Not Open!?*

Nvm, i did the port forwarding from my modem to my router and then all of a sudden it started working! Thanks for the help!!! Now my friends can no life minecraft again .


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Your "modem" is a router with a built in modem. You can't port forward in a modem. FYI


----------

